# Scheiß Zoll



## Noggzen (2 Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
wollte für einen Kunden einen Ersatzteilauftrag bearbeiten und ihm Umrichter der Firma Lenze Serie 9300 sowie nen 8200 vector zukommen lassen.
Heute habe ein schreiben bekommen, dass diese und die 8400 highline nicht mer in den Iran exportiert werden dürfen, da bei diesen Produkten eine Ausgangsfrequenz von 599Hz und höher möglich ist. Dank der neuen europäischen VO 961/2010.
Einerseits will ich natürlich nicht dass die damit Autombomben bauen ( wie auch immer) andererseits geht mir da ganz schön Geld durch die Lappen.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und weiß an wen man sich da wenden kann? Bzw. ob man da überhaupt was machen kann.

Gruß


----------



## Markus (2 Februar 2011)

ich gehe mal davon aus dass nicht alle länder blöd sind... kannst du die kiste nicht über ein drittland einführen?
vielleicht hat lenze direkt dort ne niederlasung, rechnung an dich und die ware in den iran.
wir haben auch ne anlage die nach teheran geht, die stand ein jahr im zoll und der kunde musste dort extra ne halle anmieten damit nicht alles im regen steht... allerdings hat sich für die gut 30 FU von iranischer seite keine sau interessiert


----------



## argv_user (2 Februar 2011)

Lass es lieber bleiben; keiner möchte Dich im Knast sehen.
Das sind die paar Kröten nicht wert. Wenn die Weltführung entschieden
hat, dass das Teil nicht dorthin verkauft werden darf,
so kann man nichts machen. Danke lieber dem Zoll,
dass er Dich rechtzeitig gewarnt hat.

Und die Masche mit hintenrum ist ebenfalls nicht ratsam,
da Du ja schon einen Versuch unternommen hast.
Wenn die Dinger dann im Target auftauchen und es merkt einer,
dann gute Nacht.


----------



## IBFS (2 Februar 2011)

argv_user schrieb:


> Und die Masche mit hintenrum ist ebenfalls nicht ratsam,
> da Du ja schon einen Versuch unternommen hast.
> Wenn die Dinger dann im Target auftauchen und es merkt einer,
> dann gute Nacht.


 
Da der Logik dürfte man auch an bestimmte Firmen in Deutschlands
nichts liefern, denn die liefern Schlussendlich auch Kriegsgeräte in
unsichere Drittländer, aber bei der Doppelmoral ist die westliche Welt
ja ohne hin nicht zu toppen.

Frank


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich sehe es so wie Markus: Die Abwicklung erfolgt oft über ein Drittland.

Z. B. in die Vereinigte Arabische Emirate darfst Du fast alles liefern.


----------



## fderi (2 Februar 2011)

Noggzen schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> wollte für einen Kunden einen Ersatzteilauftrag bearbeiten und ihm Umrichter der Firma Lenze Serie 9300 sowie nen 8200 vector zukommen lassen.
> Heute habe ein schreiben bekommen, dass diese und die 8400 highline nicht mer in den Iran exportiert werden dürfen, da bei diesen Produkten eine Ausgangsfrequenz von 599Hz und höher möglich ist. Dank der neuen europäischen VO 961/2010.
> Einerseits will ich natürlich nicht dass die damit Autombomben bauen ( wie auch immer) andererseits geht mir da ganz schön Geld durch die Lappen.
> ...





Hallo,

ich denke man kann über andere Ländern Verkaufen, erst nach Ort X von dort aus nach Ort Y.

Faruk


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (2 Februar 2011)

Gelten die Exportbeschränkungen auch für Stuxnet-Kompatible FUs ?


----------

